# Best Glycolic Cleanser?



## greeneyedangel (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm looking for a good glycolic cleanser. I also want to know if I would need to use a glocolic toner afterward. I already use the toner but am not sure if both are neccessary?


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Peter Thomas Roth is good also.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmm as for the PH Advantage I checked the Sephora Website and I saw they have 2 kinds.

The basic cleanser and Acne Fighting Cleanser. There really wasn't any mention of glycolic acid in either of them. Does this particular cleanser have a different name or is it one of these? Thanks!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion, does this foam up? I hate cleansers that I can't see the lather... I dunno I just dont feel clean :icon_conf


----------



## truthseeker (Nov 18, 2005)

:icon_wink Hi Greeneyedangle! I LOVE glycolic cleansers. There are a few out there with varying different price ranges. I have found that most of the ones I have tried don't lather and foam. Maybe what makes a product foam might dilute the glycolic action??? Anyway, your face feels really clean after using it even though it doesn't foam. I swear by Serious Skin Care Glycolic Cleanser (get at HSN.com or seriousskincare.com) and it comes in different sizes. It isn't priced bad either if you get it in the large size and especially when they have their anniversary specials or web specials. Sometimes they have a two for one pricing or you can get the larger size for much cheaper. I was able to get the largest size which is equal to 4 of their regular sizes for the price of what you would pay for two. Also there is a drugstore brand that is really good called Alpha-Hydrox, and another that they used to sell called Aquaglycol (I think) and they both have have other items in the line. Also of course there are all the other great products that other MUT-ters listed. You dont' really need a toner but Serious Skin had one that I think they still make. Glycolics are great for taking the dead gunk off your skin, evening the tone and texture and helps if you break out. I think Paula's Choice (.com) has one too and also some BHA products. If , when you are cleansing, you leave it on for a minute or so, then massage and rinse, it helps to refine your skin even more. I hope you find one that you like. There are some good ones out there. Also check some medical dermatology lines too. One will work for you! Good luck! :icon_smilChermarie


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks truth seeker. I was thinking about getting the Serious Skin Care one--I saw them on Ebay the other night. You ladies are always such a big help!


----------



## mechelw (Nov 19, 2005)

_aqua glycolic_ is a cheaper alternative to md forte, ssc, etc. it is said to be just as good? i don't personally know tho!!!! you can get a 6 oz. for $11. 99 at merzdirect.com, that's what drew me to it.


----------



## truthseeker (Nov 19, 2005)

:icon_bigg Hi! yeah the Aqua Glycolic is good. I used it before the I found the SSC Glycolic Cleanser, that is what got me started on glycolics! It is a good product, especially if finances won't allow you to splurge. I use the SSC Glycolic Cleanser cause it is a little more potent, doesn't need a toner or leave on glycolic after cleansing. The Aqua Glycolic is a good one but be sure to use the (I think that is what they have...) toner or their lotion or liquid that stays on the skin so you really get the full effect because the SSC is a little more potent. It is a really good one to start off with if you want to try glycolics and see if you like them.:icon_wink Chermarie


----------



## truthseeker (Nov 19, 2005)

:icon_bigg NO Problem Greeneyedangle! I really like the SSC glycolic cleanser. It is potent but it is gentle at the same time and really does get rid of the gunk and makes your skin nice. I have had good results with it and I also use the MASK that goes with the glycolic line called GLYCOLIC 3 ( it stings a little because it is a mask, peel and exfoliant all in one but it WORKS!!) and it leaves your skin like a babies behind! People never know how old I am so I keep using it. I alternate it with the Philosophy Purity cleanser (Purity in the AM and Glycolic in PM to really clean). The SSC cleanser helps if you break out sometimes too because it takes all the dead cells away that would normally clog your pores and possibly cause bumps and breakouts. I use it more often(2 xs day) if my skin looks tired and dull because it is strong but gentle at the same time, and it has made a difference in keeping my skin young looking. BUT BE SURE NOT TO USE IT TO REMOVE EYE MAKEUP! You can use it as your sole cleanser and get really good results. I do put it all over my face and massage it around and then add a scrub right on top of it and finish washing a couple times a week just to boost the exfoliating because my skin needs it. I have been using it for so many years that I use it as maintainance now. I LOVE it! I hope you do too! Ebay is a GREAT idea. I plan on looking there when I need more! Good going! You might want to check and see if they have any A-force serum also. I use it under my moisture, all over at night. The Vit. A is great for anti-aging (especially on crows feet and lines, won't erase them, ALAS, NOTHING WILL! but does soften them)and works well with the glycolic. I will be hunting that down on Ebay too, thanks for the tip!:clap Chermarie


----------



## mechelw (Nov 19, 2005)

well that's good for me then! i wanted to try a glycolic cleanser and i just ordered the aqua glycolic one as well as their face cream. i've been using a glycolic toner for awhile now but i want something extra to really clean my pores, so maybe this will be it? i hope.


----------



## SarahJean (Mar 28, 2010)

Just so you know, when a product doesn't lather it means that it was made without sulfates, the chemical that causes the foaming. This doesn't mean it won't clean your skin, it's just means that there is one less unnecessary chemical in the product. Many good brands (especially natural) won't contain these sort of ingredients and are just as if not more effective than those that do.

:icon_chee


----------



## mebs786 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have tried md formulations glycolic cleanser... It really helped improve my skin when I used it a while back...

For it to be effective, I was advised by a beauty therapist to use a different cleanser first to clean my face. Then pat it dry. You then apply the md formulation cleanser to your dry skin and massage it in for a minute or so.. then add water and continue to massage for another minute or so and wash off....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smithgerry (Apr 2, 2010)

There is one brand which is called Aqua Glycolic facial cleanser,you can get lots of great glycolic acid products out there, If you looking for a good product then price doesn't matter.


----------



## chic_chica (Apr 3, 2010)

ppl....what is so special about glycolic cleansers?

I could go google it...but i'm just lazy :shy:


----------



## melissa5locks (Sep 10, 2013)

You should try Made From Earths Grapefruit Glycolic Wash - it is very fresh smelling, and has a nice light texture. There's no greasy "film" left after washing with this cleanser, but it also doesn't dry the skin out. In fact, it seems to have helped with my combination/T-zone skin. The dry patches on my cheeks are gone and my oil is better controlled.

My skin is also brighter, as the glycolic acid does help to naturally exfoliate those dead and dull skin cells that tend to build up on the face. It's suprisingly gentle as well. At night when I wash, I allow this to sit on my face for about 60 seconds to allow the glycolic acid to do it's magic. It has a slight tingle to it, but nothing serious.


----------

